# enermax magma vs noctua s12



## wratha (Oct 2, 2008)

hi,

Im buying new fans to my cese - 2x front 1x rear

what would u choose - enermax magma ucma12 or noctua nf-S12 or noctua nf-p12? or any combination of these....

thanx


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

most people tend to prefer noctua. The key things to look for are dual ball bearings.


----------

